
Ask HN: How do I know if I'm joining a good team? - throwaway17824
I&#x27;m hunting for a new devops job and have some interest from companies that seem promising. But I&#x27;ve been burned in the past with teams that said all the right things but in practice didn&#x27;t have high engineering standards.<p>What can I look for during the interview process to sense whether a team practices good engineering, and other important things for my growth and success?
======
cottonseed
Best article I know on how to interview a potential employer:
[https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-interview-as-a-
develo...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-interview-as-a-developer-
candidate-b666734f12dd)

------
probinso
Understand the business model, understand the release cycle, understand the
review process

------
AbenezerMamo
Consider the environment & culture for the company

